# Would like to correspond with owners of USA pre war and esp teens bicycle motors



## bike (Jan 5, 2020)

Looking for general information as well as parts and projects.
Esp interested in Rochester Cyclemotor, Merkel and Johnson Motorwheels.
Please send me a PC, Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2020)

want your Duncan back?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2020)

Want my Johnson Motor Wheel manual?


----------



## bike (Jan 13, 2020)

Got the same one oh keep trying 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------

